# my cod 6 screenshots....



## ajooba215 (Nov 29, 2009)

hey fellas..finished with cod 6...and thought of posting some screenshots... do post yours too if you want... ..replies welcomed...


----------



## Krow (Nov 29, 2009)

Where are your screenies? Post in the game currently addicted to thread. Resolution 640x480 please.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 29, 2009)

You really need to increase the size of the screenshots, as it's SO small that I can't see them at all.


----------



## ajooba215 (Nov 29, 2009)

*here the screens...*

so..here are the screens...

*i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb50/aj215_2007/Optimized-cliffhanger.jpg



*i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb50/aj215_2007/Optimized-heli.jpg



*i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb50/aj215_2007/Optimized-oilrig.jpg


----------



## ajooba215 (Nov 29, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> You really need to increase the size of the screenshots, as it's SO small that I can't see them at all.



ohh...sry...i was uploading em... check it nw..

*i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb50/aj215_2007/Optimized-MAKAROVHUNT.jpg


*i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb50/aj215_2007/Optimized-act3.jpg


*i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb50/aj215_2007/Optimized-brazil.jpg


----------



## ajooba215 (Nov 29, 2009)

hey...can anyone see the images i attached in my previous replies...coz m unable to see the screenies i attached... :-s


----------



## Krow (Nov 29, 2009)

Forum attachment feature has been broken since an eternity. Upload to an image hosting client like www.imageshack.us or www.imgx.org and link it here. Use


```
[IMG]paste URL of image here[/IMG]
```


----------



## ajooba215 (Nov 29, 2009)

*i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb50/aj215_2007/Optimized-snowact.jpg



*i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb50/aj215_2007/Optimized-underwater.jpg



*i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb50/aj215_2007/Optimized-virginia.jpg




*i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb50/aj215_2007/Optimized-virginia2.jpg


----------



## Krow (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice screenies. I like the graphics even though I am not a fan of COD as many here know.


----------



## ajooba215 (Nov 29, 2009)

Krow said:


> Nice screenies. I like the graphics even though I am not a fan of COD as many here know.



yea....i just love this game...


----------



## fabler (Nov 30, 2009)

awesome screens.. nice graphics.. is this PC or console ?


----------



## ajooba215 (Nov 30, 2009)

fabler said:


> awesome screens.. nice graphics.. is this PC or console ?



yup...its a pc dude....


----------



## fabler (Nov 30, 2009)

ajooba215 said:


> yup...its a pc dude....



wow.. kool.. must be running on high end GPU.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 30, 2009)

Yup COD6 is gr8 game. The climax is gr8...!! Though it has sum similarity with COD 4. I got gr8 graphics on my 9500GT.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 30, 2009)

The level of details is really good.


----------



## fabler (Nov 30, 2009)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Yup COD6 is gr8 game. The climax is gr8...!! Though it has sum similarity with COD 4. I got gr8 graphics on my 9500GT.



its kool bro.. on what resolution are you playin' ? and howmuch 9500GT cost you ?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 30, 2009)

BTW how did u take screenshots?? Using fraps??????





fabler said:


> its kool bro.. on what resolution are you playin' ? and howmuch 9500GT cost you ?



I'm playing at 1440x900...!! Tats my LCD resolution......!!

It costs me 3500/-

XFX 9500GT 1GB DDR2......!!





Cool G5 said:


> The level of details is really good.



Yup the graphics is really gr8......!!


----------



## fabler (Nov 30, 2009)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> BTW how did u take screenshots?? Using fraps??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awesome.. can you play crysis warhead on that card ?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 30, 2009)

Yup....!! But at medium settings......!!

BTW u didn't said how did u get screen-shots????

And where is the screen shot of tat Whiskey Hotel Stage???

Tat stage is really gr8.....!! Really gr8 graphics......!!

I loved playing the stage in tat car burning light......!!


----------



## fabler (Nov 30, 2009)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Yup....!! But at medium settings......!!
> 
> BTW u didn't said how did u get screen-shots????
> 
> ...




Bro.. I don't have a good PC to play COD on..sorry.. I've a lappy. specs are : Intel Pentium M 1.6 Ghz, 768MB RAM, 40 GB HDD and... -cough- -cough- .. a Intel GMA 900 graphic card..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 30, 2009)

Hmm....!! So how did u took the screen-shots dude???

Tell me the way thn I'll also post mine......!!


----------



## fabler (Nov 30, 2009)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Hmm....!! So how did u took the screen-shots dude???
> 
> Tell me the way thn I'll also post mine......!!



I cannot even play the game, howcan I take a screenshot ?.. I didn't take any screenshot. And didn't post it in this thread.. bro..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 30, 2009)

Ohhhh sorry...!! Tats Ajooba.....!! I didn't noticed.....!!


----------



## fabler (Nov 30, 2009)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Ohhhh sorry...!! Tats Ajooba.....!! I didn't noticed.....!!



hehehe..yeah.. alright..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 30, 2009)

Hmmm....!! So if u like gaming then y dont u find a gaming parlour in ur locality???


----------



## Krow (Nov 30, 2009)

Parlour sounds weird, gaming cafe is much more accurate, don't you think?


----------



## fabler (Nov 30, 2009)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Hmmm....!! So if u like gaming then y dont u find a gaming parlour in ur locality???



Don't have time to play games bro.. Too much work in office..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 30, 2009)

ohhh.......!! Hehehhhe.......!!


----------



## fabler (Nov 30, 2009)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> ohhh.......!! Hehehhhe.......!!



and yeah.. I cannot even afford gaming..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 30, 2009)

hmmm. Even I afford this card by saving money frm 2yrs......!!


----------



## fabler (Nov 30, 2009)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> hmmm. Even I afford this card by saving money frm 2yrs......!!




yeah that's nice. 

But problem with me is that.. I cannot save money..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 30, 2009)

Well......I was saving money so tat I cud get a graphics card. Well I cud get 9600GT but alas....my PSU and DVD Writer get kaput so got all the 3 at once......!!


----------



## fabler (Nov 30, 2009)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Well......I was saving money so tat I cud get a graphics card. Well I cud get 9600GT but alas....my PSU and DVD Writer get kaput so got all the 3 at once......!!



Thats kool bro..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 30, 2009)

thnx....!!


----------



## ajooba215 (Dec 1, 2009)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Hmm....!! So how did u took the screen-shots dude???
> 
> Tell me the way thn I'll also post mine......!!



i tuk em by pressing the `print screen` button at the scene...n then cropped em to reduce their size....
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


fabler said:


> wow.. kool.. must be running on high end GPU.



ive got msi 9600GT... overclocked...


----------



## fabler (Dec 1, 2009)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> thnx....!!



Welcome mate..
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


ajooba215 said:


> ive got msi 9600GT... overclocked...



Thats kool man... howmuch did it cost to you ?


----------



## ajooba215 (Dec 1, 2009)

fabler said:


> Welcome mate..
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> ...



cost?? i bought it quite time ago...it cost me 7.5k then...around a year or so..


----------



## fabler (Dec 2, 2009)

ajooba215 said:


> cost?? i bought it quite time ago...it cost me 7.5k then...around a year or so..



humm then it might reduce to 2-3K.


----------



## ak33rulz (Jul 5, 2010)

how to take screenshots of the game Call of Duty 6


----------

